# Another SD Loaf



## bregent (Jul 24, 2021)

Just another SD loaf that my niece helped make to go along with some clam chowder we made.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 24, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 24, 2021)

That is pure beauty!  Well done, sir!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 24, 2021)

Your bread and Clam Chowder sounds like a perfect pairing. 

Like

Got a shot of your chowder?


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 24, 2021)

Awesome! Another nice loaf of SD bread!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2021)

Oh Man!!!
That looks perfect!
Nice job!
Would love to dip that in the chowder!
Al


----------

